# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  قيم وأخلاق رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

## أبو أسامة الكلحي

محمد رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  والقيم والأخلاق والفضائل
 
د. أحمد بن عثمان المزيد
أستاذ العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة المشارك
بجامعة الملك سعود
 

مدخل
  تنبعُ قيمةُ الإنسانِ في رؤيةِ رسولِ اللهِ محمدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من القيمِ والمثلِ التي يتمسكُ بها، ومن الفضائلِ التي تنبعُ من داخلِهِ فتغدو سلوكًا وواقعًا ملموسًا، ولهذا جاءَ خطابُهُ: «*إنَّ اللهَ لا ينظرُ إلى صورِكم ولا أموالِكم ولكنْ ينظرُ إلى قلوبِكم وأعمالِكم*»([1]).
  ومن يتأملُ أقوالَ الرسولِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يدركُ أنها ترمي إلى غرضٍ واحدٍ، هو طهارةُ النفسِ، وكمالِها الإنسانيِّ، يؤكدُ هذا حديثُهُ الكريمُ: «*إنما بعثتُ لأتممَ صالحَ الأخلاقِ*»([2]).
  والإنسانُ وإنْ كانَ في حاجةٍ إلى العلومِ فهو إلى القيمِ والأخلاقِ والفضائلِ أحوجُ، ذلك أنَّ ما يصيبُ المجتمعاتِ من ظلمٍ وقهرٍ إنما يُعزَى في الحقيقةِ إلى نقصٍ في الأخلاقِ لا إلى نقصٍ في العلمِ.
  ومن ثمَّ كانتِ الأخلاقُ الحسنةُ هي عنوانُ دعوةِ رسولِ اللهِ محمدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فدعا إلى العدلِ بكلِّ معانيهِ والعدلِ مع كلِّ أحدٍ، ودعا إلى الرحمةِ حتى مع الحيوانِ، والحلمِ، والأمانةِ، والشجاعةِ، والتواضعِ، والوفاءِ، والأمنِ، وحسنِ الحديثِ، كما امتدتْ رؤيتُهُ الخلقيةُ إلى قضيةِ التوازنِ والوسطيةِ فكرًا وسلوكًا.
  دعا أيضًا إلى حسنِ إدارةِ الوقتِ، وتحملِّ المسئوليةِ، وكانت دعوتُهُ الدءوبةِ للجدِّ والعملِ والكسبِ الحلالِ الطيبِ، وتولي الإنسانِ مسئوليةِ رقابةِ نفسهِ (الضمير).
  كما كان توجههُ نحو الفرد بِأنْ يحافظَ على نفسِهِ ويعتنيَ بمظهرِهِ ويحرصَ على سلامةِ صحتِهِ من خلال النظافةِ والتداوي أنَّى وجدَ إلى ذلك سبيلًا.
  دعا رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إلى إقامةِ مجتمعٍ مبنيٍّ على احترامِ النفسِ البشريةِ، وحسنِ الأخلاقِ، يسودُهُ الحبُّ والودُّ، يعززُ ذلك أعمالٌ تطوعيةٌ متعديةُ النفعِ.
  كما أرسى مبادئَ عمليةً مثلَ الشورى، وشرعيةِ دفعِ الظلمِ إنْ وقعَ، مع ذلك وضعَ آدابًا للحربِ والقتالِ ما أحوجَ البشرَ إليها الآنَ.
  كانت له رؤيةٌ نحوَ السعادةِ، والتفاؤلِ، وروحِ الدُّعابةِ، يهديها لكلِّ من يملأُ القلقُ قلبَهُ، ويفتتُ الحزنُ فؤادَهُ.
  فما أحوجَ البشريةَ اليومَ على اختلافِ أديانِهم وأجناسِهم ليعيشوا هذه الحقوقَ في عالمِ الواقعِ ليسعدوا، والآنَ ننطلقُ نحو تفصيلٍ لهذا المدخلِ.
* * *

 
2- العـــــــدل
  من القيمِ الإنسانيةِ التي يسعدُ بها البشرُ جميعًا قيمةُ العدلِ وقد بيَّنَ اللهُ لنبيهِ غ أنه يحبُّ العدلَ ويأمرُ به كما قالَ تعالى: ﴿ﭻ ﭼ ﭽ ﭾ﴾ [النحل:90]، بل أمر بالعدلِ حتى مع العدوِّ المخالفِ، وحذّرَ من أنْ تكونَ العداوةُ سببًا في ظلمِ الآخرينَ والتعدي على حقوقِهم، فقالَ تعالى: ﴿ﮱ ﯓ ﯔ ﯕ ﯖ ﯗ ﯘﯙ ﯚ ﯛ ﯜ ﯝ﴾ [المائدة:8].
  وقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مبينًا وجوبَ العدلِ مع الجميعِ: «*إنما أهلكَ من كانَ قبلكم أنهم كانوا إذا سرقَ فيهم الشريفُ تركوه، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيفُ أقاموا عليه الحدَّ، وإني والذي نفسي بيدِهِ، لوْ أنَّ فاطمةَ بنتَ محمدٍ سرقتْ لقطعتُ يدَها*»([10]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ المقسطينَ عندِ اللهِ على منابرَ من نورٍ، الذين يعْدِلون في حُكْمِهم وأهليهم وما وُلُّوا*»([11]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ اللهَ لا يُقدّس أمةً لا يأخذْ الضعيفَ حقَّه من القويِّ، وهو غير متعتعٍ*(*)»([12]). 
* * *
 
3- الـرحـــمـة
  إنَّ من أجمعِ القيمِ الإنسانيةِ قيمةَ الرحمةِ، لأنَّ الرحمةَ لها آثارٌ عظيمةٌ من العفوِ والجودِ والتعاونِ مع الآخرين ومدِّ يدِ العونِ وإغاثةِ الملهوفِ وغيرِ ذلك ومن هنا كان من أخصّ صفاتِ النبيِّ غ صفةُ الرحمةِ، لأنَّ اللهَ ﻷ أرسله لرحمةِ البشريةِ فقالَ سبحانه: ﴿ﮐ ﮑ ﮒ ﮓ ﮔ﴾ [الأنبياء:107].
  وقالَ تعالى في شأنِهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ﴿ﭙ ﭚ ﭛ ﭜ ﭝ ﭞﭟ ﭠ ﭡ ﭢ ﭣ ﭤ ﭥ ﭦ ﭧﭨ ﭩ ﭪ ﭫ ﭬ ﭭ ﭮ ﭯ﴾ [آلعمران:159].
  وقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إني لم أُبعثْ لعانًا، إنما بعثتُ رحمةً*»([13]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا تُنزعُ الرحمةُ إلا من شقيٍّ*»([14]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : «*الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمنُ، ارحموا من في الأرضِ يرحمْكُم من في السماءِ*»([15]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من لا يَرْحمُ لا يرحمُ*»([16]).
  وقد شملتْ رحمتُهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كلَّ شيءٍ حتى الحيوانَ، فقد قالَ رجلٌ للنبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : يا رسولَ اللهِ! إني لأذبحُ الشاةَ وأنا أرحمُها، فقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*والشاةُ إن رحمتَها رحمكَ اللهُ*»([17]).
* * *
 
4- الحِـــــــــلم
  بلغَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الذروةَ في مجالِ الحلمِ وكظمِ الغيظِ وشدةِ الاحتمالِ، قالَ أنسُ بنْ مالكٍ ررر: كنتُ أمشي مع رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وعليه بُردٌ نجرانيٌّ غليظُ الحاشيةِ، فأدركهُ أعرابيٌّ، فجبذهُ بردائهِ جبْذَةً شديدةً، حتى نظرتُ إلى صفحةِ عاتقِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، قد أثرتْ بها حاشيةُ البُرد من شدةِ جبذتهِ، ثم قالَ: يا محمدُ! مُر لي من مالِ اللهِ الذي عندك. فالتفتَ إليه رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وضحكَ، ثم أمرَ له بعطاءٍ([18]). 
  هكذا تقبلَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  هذا التصرفَ السيِّئ من هذا الأعرابيِّ الجافي ولم يعاتبْهُ، وإنما تبسَّمَ في وجهِهِ وأعطاه ما يريدُ.
  وكانَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نائمًا في ظلِّ شجرةٍ، قد علَّقَ سيفَهُ بها، فجاءَ أعرابيٌّ فاخترطَ السيفَ، وشَهَرَهُ في وجهِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وقالَ: من يمنعك مني يا محمدُ؟! قال: «*اللهُ*». فاضطربَ الأعرابيُّ ووقع السيفُ من يدِهِ، فأخذَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  السيفَ وعفا عنه وأجلسَهُ بجوارِهِ([19]).
* * *
 
5- الأمـــــــانة
  من القيمِ الإنسانيةِ التي يُمدحُ المرءُ بالاتصاف بها قيمةُ الأمانةِ، وقد قالَ تعالى: ﴿ﯟ ﯠ ﯡ ﯢ ﯣ ﯤ ﯥ ﯦ ﯧ ﯨ ﯩ ﯪ ﯫ ﯬﯭ ﯮ ﯯ ﯰ ﯱ﴾ [الأحزاب:72].
  والأمانةُ من الإيمانِ، ولذلكَ قالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا إيمانَ لمن لا أمانةَ له*»([20]).
  وعدَّ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تضييعَ الأمانةَ من صفاتِ أهلِ النفاقِ، فقالَ: «*آيةُ المنافقِ ثلاثٌ: إذا حدّثَ كذبَ، وإذا وعد أخلفَ، وإذا اؤتمنَ خانَ*»([21]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إذا ضُيّعتِ الأمانةُ فانتظرْ الساعةَ*» قالوا: كيفَ إضاعتُها؟ قال: «*إذا وسّدَ الأمرُ إلى غيرِ أهلِهِ، فانتظرِ الساعةَ*»([22]). 
  وكانَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يُعرفُ في قومهِ بالأمينِ، وقد تزوجتْهُ خديجة ررر وهي المرأةُ الشريفةُ الثريةُ لأمانتهِ وكريمِ أخلاقهِ، حيثُ كان يُشرفُ على تجارتها بالشامِ وذلك قبلَ النبوةِ.
  ومن أمانتهِ أنَّ أهلَ قريشٍ ـ مع كفرهم به ـ كانوا يضعون عندهُ أموالَهم ليحفظَها لهم، ولمّا أذِنَ اللهُ له بالهجرةِ إلى المدينةِ بعدَ أنْ كذَّبه قومُهُ ورموه عن قوسٍ واحدةٍ، ترك ابن عمِّه عليًّا ررر في مكةَ لردِّ الأماناتِ إلى أهلِها، مع أنَّ أهلَها هم الذين آذوه وعادوه وكذَّبوه وصادروا أموالَ أصحابِهِ، إلا أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يأخذْ أموالَهم عِوضًا عن ذلك، بل ردَّها إليهم لأنها أمانةٌ وهو  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  خيرُ من يحفظُ الأمانةَ.
* * *
 
6- الشجــــــاعة
  كثيرًا ما يذمُّ الناسُ شخصًا ما فيقولون: إنه متلوِّنٌ؛ لا رأىَ له، لا مبدأَ له، لا هُويةَ له، ولم يكنِ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كذلك لا مع أصدقائِهِ ولا مع أعدائِهِ وقد ودَّ أعداؤه أنْ يتنازلَ عن بعضِ مبادئِهِ فلم يظْفروا بذلك بل قالَ كلمتَهُ الشهيرةَ: «*واللهِ لو وضعوا الشمسَ في يميني والقمرَ في يساريِ على أنْ أتركَ هذا الأمرَ* ـأي الدعوةَ إلى الإسلامِ ـ* ما تركتُهُ حتى يظهرَهُ اللهُ أو أهلكَ دونهُ*».
  قال تعالى: ﴿ﯗ ﯘ ﯙ ﯚ﴾ [القلم:9].
  وقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*تجدون الناسَ معادنَ، خيارُهم في الجاهليةِ، خيارُهم في الإسلامِ، إذا فَقِهوا. وتجدون خيارَ الناسِ في هذا الشأنِ أشدَّهم له كراهةً، وتجدون شرَّ الناسِ ذا الوجهينِ، الذي يأتي هؤلاءِ بوجهٍ، وهؤلاءِ بوجهٍ*»([23]). 
  وعن محمدِ بنِ زيدٍ أنَّ ناسًا قالوا لجدِّه عبدِ اللهِ بنِ عمرَ ررر: إنا ندخلُ على سلطانِنا، فنقولُ بخلافِ ما نتكلمُ إذا خرجنا من عندِهم؟ فقال: كنا نعدُّ هذا نفاقًا على عهدِ رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ([24]).
  وعن عبدِ اللهِ بنِ عمروٍ قالَ: سمعتُ رسولَ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقولُ: «*إذا رأيتم أمتي تهابُ الظالمَ أنْ تقولَ له: إنكَ ظالمٌ، فقد تُودِّع منهم*»([25]). 
* * *
 
7- التواضــــــع
  يحبُّ الناسُ الشخصَ المتواضعَ الذي يقابلُهم بالترحابِ، ويبتسمُ في وجوهِهم، ولا يُشعرُهم بالحرجِ عند لُقياهُ.
  وقد حثَّ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على قيمةِ التواضعِ، وبيَّنَ أنَّ الإنسانَ كلما تواضعَ كلما زادتْ منزلتُهُ عند اللهِ وعندَ الناسِ، فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*وما تواضعَ أحدٌ للهِ إلا رفعهُ اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ*»([26]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ اللهَ أوحى إليَّ أنْ تواضعوا حتى لا يفخرَ أحدٌ على أحدٍ، ولا يبغي أحدٌ على أحدٍ*»([27]).
  وكان من تواضعِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنه لا يمرُّ على الصبيانِ إلا ويسلّمُ عليهم، وكانَ الداخلُ إلى المسجدِ لا يعرفُهُ من بين أصحابِهِ وذلك لعدمِ تميزُّهِ عنهم في شيءٍ من اللباسِ أو الوسائدِ أو الأماكنِ أو غيرِ ذلك. وخرجَ على أصحابِهِ ذاتَ يومٍ فقاموا له إجلالًا واحترامًا، فقال: «*لا تقوموا كما تقومُ الأعاجمُ، يعظِّمُ بعضُهم بعْضًا*»([28]). 
  وكانَ في بيتهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في خدمةِ أهلِهِ، كان يخصِفُ نعلَهُ، ويرقعُ ثوبَهُ، ويحلبُ الشاةَ لأهلِهِ، ويعلفُ البعيرَ، ويأكلُ مع الخادمِ، ويجالسُ المساكينَ، ويمشي في حوائجِ الأراملِ واليتامى، ويبدأُ من لقيَهُ بالسلامِ، ويجيبُ دعوةَ من دعاه ولو إلى أيسرِ شيءٍ.
  ودخلَ عليه رجلٌ، فأصابتْهُ من هيبتهِ رعدةٌ، فقالَ له: «*هوّنْ عليكَ، فإني لستُ بملكٍ، إنما أنا ابنُ امرأةٍ من قريشٍ كانت تأكلُ القديدَ*(*)»([29]).

8- الـوفــــــــاء
  الوفاءُ من القيمِ الإنسانيةِ العظيمةِ، أكَّدَ الإسلامُ عليها وأمرَ بالوفاءِ بالعهودِ واحترامِ الوعودِ.
  قال تعالى: ﴿ﮍ ﮎ ﮏ ﮐ ﮑ ﮒ ﮓ ﮔ ﮕ ﮖ﴾ [النحل:91].
  وقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*المسلمون على شروطِهم*»([30]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إني لا أخيسُ بالعهدِ، ولا أحبسُ البُرُدَ*»([31]). 
  أي لا أنقضُ العهدَ، ولا أحتجزُ الرسلَ والوفودَ كرهائنَ.
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*فوا لهم، ونستعينُ اللهَ عليهم*»([32])، أي أوفوا بعهودِكم للمشركين.
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أوفوا بحلفِ الجاهليةِ، فإنَّ الإسلامَ لم يزدْهُ إلا شدةً*»([33])، وذلك لأنَّ الإسلامَ شدّدَ على الوفاءِ بالعهودِ وحذَّرَ من نقضِها والالتفافِ عليها.
* * *
 
9- الأمــــــــن
  لا يختلفُ اثنانِ حولَ قيمةِ الأمنِ في حياةِ الناسِ، فبدونِ الأمنِ تتعطلُ مصالحُ الناسِ، وتعمُّ الفوضى، وتكثرُ جرائمُ القتلِ والسلبِ والنهبِ، وينشرُ المجرمون الخوفَ والرعبَ في قلوبِ الناسِ.
  وقد بيَّنَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عِظَمَ شأنِ الأمنِ بكافةِ أنواعِهِ، الأمنِ النفسيِّ، والصحيِّ، والأمنِ الغذائيِّ، وجعلَ ذلك من أعظمِ النعمِ التي يتمتعُ بها الإنسانُ في الدنيا، فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من أصبحَ منكم آمنًا في سربِهِ، معافًى في جسدِهِ، عنده قوتُ يومِهِ، فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا*»([34]). 
  والنبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أمرَ أصحابَهُ بالهجرةِ من مكةَ إلى المدينةِ، لمَّا افتقدوا الأمنَ في بلدِهم، وتعرَّضوا للتعذيبِ والاضطهادِ، ثم هاجر  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  للسببِ نفسِهِ، وللبحثِ عن مكانٍ جديدٍ يتقبلُ دعوتَهُ ويستقبلُ النورَ الذي أنزلَهُ اللهُ عليهِ.
  وفي مشهدٍ من مشاهدِ الحزنِ والألمِ، يتركُ محمدٌ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مكةَ التي يحبُّها، والتي عاشَ فيها طفولتَهُ وشبابَهُ حتى وصلَ عمرُهُ إلى الأربعينَ، يتركُها وهو يقولُ: «*ما أطيبَكِ من بلدٍ، وما أحبَّكِ إليّ، ولولا أنَّ قومَكِ أخرجوني منك ما خرجتُ منكِ، وما سكنتُ غيرَكِ*»([35]). 
  وقد حذَّرَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من كلِّ ما يزعزعُ الأمنَ ويقِّوضُ أركانَهُ، ومن ذلك جرائمُ القتلِ والسرقةِ وانتهاكِ الأعراضِ فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ دماءَكم وأموالَكم وأعراضَكم عليكم حرامٌ كحرمةِ يومِكم هذا، في بلدِكم هذا، في شهرِكم هذا*»([36]). 
  ونهى النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن الخروجِ على الحكامِ المسلمينَ بالقوةِ أو ما يسمى بالانقلاباتِ العسكريةِ لما في ذلك من الفتنِ وإراقةِ الدماءِ وفقدانِ الأمنِ فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من خرجَ من الطاعةِ، وفارقَ الجماعةَ، فماتَ، ماتَ ميتةً جاهليةً*»([37])، ومع ذلك فقد أمرَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بنصيحةِ ولاةِ الأمورِ بالأسلوبِ الحسنِ والحجةِ الواضحةِ فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*الدينُ النصيحةُ*» قالوا: لمن يا رسولَ اللهِ؟ قالَ: «*للهِ، ولكتابِهِ، ولرسولِهِ، ولأئمةِ المسلمين وعامتِهم*»([38]).
* * *
 
10- الصمت والكلام
  الصمتُ شيءٌ يسيرٌ لا يكلفُ الإنسانَ شيئًا، بل إنه يخلِّصُه من كثيرٍ من المواقفِ والمشكلاتِ، ويدفعُ عنه كثيرًا من المحنِ والبلايا، ومع ذلك لا يجيدُ فنَّ الصمتِ إلا القلائلُ من البشرِ، والنبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بيَّنَ فضيلةَ الصمتِ وحذَّرَ من خطورةِ اللسانِ، فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*منْ كانَ يؤمنُ باللهِ واليومِ الآخرِ فليقلْ خيرًا أو ليصْمُتْ*»([39]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من صمتَ نجا*»([40]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*المسلمُ من سَلِمَ المسلمونَ من لسانِهِ ويدِهِ*»([41]). 
  وسألَ عقبةُ بنُ عامرٍ رسولَ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ما النجاةُ؟ فقال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أمْسِكْ عليك لسانَكَ، وليسعْكَ بيتكَ، وابْكِ على خطيئتِكَ*»([42]). 
  وليسَ المرادُ من هذه الأحاديثِ هو الخنوعَ وعدمَ تغييرِ المنكرِ، والسكوتَ على الظلمِ، بل المرادُ عدمُ الخوضِ في الباطلِ، والتكلمِ بغيرِ الحقِّ، لأنَّ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قالَ: «*قلِ الحقَّ وإنْ كانَ مرًّا*»([43]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*سيّدُ الشهداءِ حمزةُ بنُ عبدِ المطلب، ورجلٌ قامَ إلى إمامِ جائرٍ فأمَرهُ ونهاه فقتَلهُ*»([44]). 
  فهذا وغيرُهُ تكلَّمَ بالحقِّ، أما الصمتُ فيحسُنُ عند التباسِ الأمورِ والفتنِ وعند استواءِ الكلامِ وتركِهِ، وقد قالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من حُسنِ إسلامِ المرء تركُهُ ما لا يَعْنيه*»([45]).

11- الوسطية والتوازن
  وصفَ اللهُ أمةَ محمدٍ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنها أمةٌ وسطٌ ﴿ﭪ ﭫ ﭬ ﭭ﴾ [البقرة:143]، فلذلك سعى رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لترسيخِ قيمةِ التوازنِ والوسطيةِ في حياةِ المسلمِ، فالتوازنُ والاعتدالُ والوسطيةُ تشكلُ سمةً بارزةً من سماتِ حياةِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وعبادتِهِ وطريقتِهِ في كلِّ شيءٍ ولذلك فقد نهى النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن الغلوِّ والتطرفِ فقال: «*إياكم والغلوَ، فإنما أهلكَ من كان قبلكم الغلوُّ*»([46]). 
  وكانَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يعلمُ أصحابَهُ معالمَ هذا التوازنِ والوسطيةِ في كلِّ شيءٍ فعن أنسٍ ت قالَ: جاءَ ثلاثةُ رهطٍ إلى بيوتِ أزواجِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يسألونَ عن عبادتِهِ، فلما أُخبروا كأنهم تقالُّوها. فقالوا: وأين نحن من النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وقد غُفرَ له ما تقدمَ من ذنبهِ وما تأخرَ؟! فقال أحدُهم: أما أنا، فإني أصلي الليلَ أبدًا، وقال آخر: وأنا أصومُ الدهرَ ولا أفطرُ، وقالَ آخرُ: وأنا أعتزلُ النساءَ فلا أتزوجُ النساءَ أبدًا.
  فأُخبرَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بما قالوا، فقال: «*أنتم الذين قلتم كذا وكذا؟ أمَا واللهِ إني لأخشاكم للهِ، وأتقاكم له، لكنَّي أصومُ وأفطرُ، وأصلي وأرقدُ، وأتزوجُ النساءَ، فمن رَغِبَ عن سنتي فليسَ مني*»([47]). 
  ودخلَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على إحدى زوجاتِهِ وهي زينبُ بنتُ جحشٍ ررر، فوجدَ حبلًا ممدودًا بين ساريتين فقالَ: «*ما هذا الحبلُ؟*» قالوا: هذا حبلٌ لزينبَ إذا فَتَرتْ عن الصلاةِ تعلقتْ به. فقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا، حلّوه، لِيصلِّ أحدُكم نشاطَهُ، فإذا فَتَرَ فليقعدْ*»([48]). 
  وبيَّن  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حقيقةَ الدِّينِ فقالَ: «*إنَّ الدينَ يسرٌ، ولنْ يشادَّ الدينَ أحدٌ إلا غلبَهُ فسدّدوا وقاربوا وأبشروا*»([49]). ولذلك ما خُيِّرَ رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بين أمرينِ إلا اختارَ أيسرَهما ما لم يكنْ إثمًا، فإنْ كانَ إثمًا كان أبعدَ الناسِ منه.
  وعنْ حنظلةَ الأسيدي قال: لقيني أبو بكرٍ فقالَ: كيف أنتَ يا حنظلةُ! قلتُ: نافقَ حنظلةُ. قال: سبحانَ اللهِ! ما تقولُ؟ قلتُ: نكونُ عند رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يذكّرنا بالنارِ والجنةِ، حتى كأنَّا رأيُ عينٍ، فإذا خرجنا من عندِ رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عافسْنا الأزواجَ والأولادَ والضيعاتِ(*)، فنسينا كثيرًا. قال أبو بكر: فواللهِ إنا لنلقى مثلَ هذا، فانطلقتُ أنا وأبو بكرٍ، حتى دخلنا على رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، قلتُ: نافقَ حنظلةُ يا رسولَ اللهِ، فقالَ رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*وما ذاك؟*» قلتُ: يا رسولَ اللهِ نكونُ عندَكَ تُذكّرنا بالنارِ والجنةِ، حتى كأنَّا رأيُ عينٍ، فإذا خرجْنَا من عندِكَ عافسْنا الأزواجَ والأولادَ والضيعاتِ نسينا كثيرًا.
  فقالَ رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*والذي نفسي بيدِهِ، لو تدومون على ما تكونون عندي، وفي الذكرِ، لصافحتْكم الملائكةُ على فُرشِكم وفي طرقِكم، ولكنْ يا حنظلةُ! ساعةً وساعةً*» ثلاث مرات([50]). 
  وأخبرَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنَّ التشددَ في الدِّينِ يؤدي إلى الهلاكِ فقال: «*هلكَ المتنطعونَ*» قالها ثلاثًا([51]). 
  وعن أنس أنَّ النبيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  رأى شيخًا يُهادى بين ابنيه فقالَ: «*ما بالُ هذا؟*» قالوا: نَذَرَ أنْ يمشيَ، فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ الله لغنيٌّ من تعذيبِ هذا نفسَهُ*»([52]). 
  كلُّ هذه الأدلةِ تؤكدُ على حرصِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على توازنِ المسلمِ وألَّا ينحرفَ عن الجادةِ لا إلى الغلوِّ، ولا إلى الجفاءِ والتساهلِ.
  وفي جانبِ التعاملِ مع النفسِ الإنسانيةِ ومسايرةً لميلِها الطبيعيِّ للشهواتِ أباحَ التمتعَ بالطيباتِ فقال سبحانه: ﴿ﭣ ﭤ ﭥ ﭦ ﭧ ﭨ ﭩ ﭪ ﭫ ﭬ ﭭ﴾ [الأعراف:32].
  وقالَ سبحانه: ﴿ﯯ ﯰ ﯱ ﯲ ﯳ﴾ [القصص:77].
  وكانَ من دعاءِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*اللهمَّ أصلحْ لي ديني الذي هو عصمةُ أمري، وأصلحْ لي دنيايَ التي فيها معاشي*»([53]).
  فهذا الدعاءُ يكشِفُ عن توازنٍ عجيبٍ بين الدنيا والدين.
  كما كانت الوسطيةُ عنوانَ نبيِّ اللهِ في حديثِهِ وكلامِهِ، فعن عائشةَ ررر أنها قالتْ: «ما كانَ رسولُ اللهِ يسردُ سردَكم هذا»([54]).
  وكانَ يقولُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ المنبتَ لا أرضًا قطع ولا ظهرًا أبقى*»([55]).
  وفي الحديثِ: «*إنَّ لربِكَ عليك حقًّا، وإنَّ لبدنِكَ عليك حقًّا، وإنَّ لأهلِكَ عليك حقًّا؛ فأعطِ كلَّ ذي حقٍّ حقَّهُ*»([56]).
  كما تتضحُ وسطيةُ الإسلامِ من خلالِ ما شرعَهُ نبيُّ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من الرُّخصِ الكثيرةِ في مجالاتٍ شتَّى يقولُ عنها: «*إنَّ اللهَ يحبُّ أنْ تؤتى رخصُهُ كما يكرَهُ أنْ تؤتى معصيتُهُ*»([57]).
  وكانَ عليه الصلاةُ والسلامُ من صفاتِهِ: «ما خُيّرَ رسولُ اللهِ بين أمرينِ إِلا اختارَ أيسرَهما ما لم يكنْ إثمًا»([58]).

12- الوقــــــت
  الوقتُ هو الحياةُ، وقد أقسمَ اللهُ بأجزاءٍ من الوقتِ مما يدلُّ على شرَفِهِ، فأقسمَ بالفجرِ والضحى، والعصرِ، والليلِ والنهارِ.
  وقالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*نعمتانِ مغبونٌ فيهما كثيرٌ من الناسِ: الصحةُ والفراغُ*»([59]).
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا تزولُ قدما عبدٍ يومَ القيامةِ حتى يُسألَ عن أربعٍ: عن عمرِهِ فيم أفناهُ، وعن علمِهِ ما فعلَ فيه، وعن مالِهِ من أينَ اكتسبهُ وفيمَ أنفقهُ، وعن جسمهِ فيمَ أبلاه*»([60]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حاثًّا على مبادرةِ الأعمارِ بالعملِ الجادِّ والسعي الحميدِ: «*اغتنمْ خمسًا قبلَ خمسٍ، حياتَك قبلَ موتِكَ، وصحتَك قبل سَقَمِك، وفراغَكَ قبلَ شغلِكَ، وشبابك قبلَ هرمكَ، وغناكَ قبلَ فقركَ*»([61]).
* * *
14- العمل والكسب
  بيَّنَ الرسولُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  شأنَ العملِ وحذَّرَ من الكسلِ والبطالةِ، وأوضحَ كثيرًا من آدابِ الكسبِ والتجارةِ.
  قالَ تعالى: ﴿ﭨ ﭩ ﭪ ﭫ ﭬ ﭭ ﭮ ﭯ ﭰ ﭱ﴾ [الجمعة:10].
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*ما أكلَ أحدٌ طعامًا قطُّ خيرًا من أنْ يأكلَ من عملِ يدِهِ، وإنَّ نبيَّ اللهِ داودَ كانَ يأكلُ من عملِ يدِهِ*»([68]). 
  وحثّ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على إتقانِ العملِ فقالَ: «*إنَّ اللهَ يحبُّ إذا عَمِلَ أحدُكم عملًا أن يتقنَهُ*»([69]). 
  وحذَّرَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من سؤالِ الناسِ أموالِهم من غيرِ حاجةٍ فقالَ: «*لا تزالُ المسألةُ بأحدِكم حتى يلقى اللهَ وليس في وجهِهِ مُزعةُ لحمٍ*»([70])، وذلك خجلًا من مسألتِهِ، لأنه كانَ عليه أنْ يعمل ويأكلَ من كسبِ يديْهِ.
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*منْ سألَ من غيرِ فقرٍ، فكأنما يأكلُ الجمرَ*»([71]).
  ونهى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن احتكارِ السلعِ بغيةَ رفعِ السعرِ فقالَ: «*من احتكرَ فهو خاطئَ*»([72]). 
  وروي أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قالَ: «*إنَّ اللهَ تعالى يقولُ: أنا ثالثُ الشريكين ما لم يخنْ أحدُهما صاحِبَهُ، فإذا خانه خرجتُ من بينهما*»([73]).
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*التاجرُ الأمينُ الصدوقُ مع النبيينَ والصديقينَ والشهداءِ*»([74]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إياكم وكثرةَ الحلفِ في البيعِ، فإنه يُنفِّقُ ثم يمحقُ*»([75]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*البيِّعانِ بالخيارِ ما لم يتفرقا، فإنْ صَدَقا وبيَّنا، بوركَ لهما في بيعِهما، وإنْ كَذَبا وكتما، مُحقتْ بركةُ بيعهما*»([76]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أعطوا الأجيرَ أجْرَهُ، قبلَ أنْ يجفَّ عرقُه*»([77]). 
  قالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*خيرُ الكسبِ كسبُ يدِ العاملِ إذا نَصَحَ*»([78]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*حُرِّمتِ التجارةُ في الخمرِ*»([79]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا تبتاعوا الثمرةَ حتى يبدوَ صلاحُها، وتذهبَ عنها الآفةُ*»([80]). 
  وقال:  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من غشَّ فليسَ منَّا*»([81]). 
  وقال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*المسلمُ أخو المسلمِ، ولا يحلُّ لمسلمٍ باعَ من أخيهِ بيعًا فيه عيبٌ إلا بَيَّنهُ له*»([82]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا يبيع بعضُكم على بيعِ أخيه*»([83]). 
  وقال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنما البيعُ عن تراضٍ*»([84]). 
  وقال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ اللهَ تعالى يحبُّ سمحَ البيعِ، سمحَ الشراءِ، سمحَ القضاءِ*(*)»([85]).
* * *
 
15- الرقابة الذاتية
  من الأمورِ المهمةِ التي أمرَ بها رسولُ اللهِ محمدٌ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنْ يجعلَ الإنسانُ رقيبًا على ذاتِهِ، بحيث يرعى حقوق اللهِ وحقوقَ العبادِ في السرِّ قبل العلنِ.
  قالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*اتقِ اللهَ حيثما كنتَ، واتبعِ السيئةَ الحسنةَ تمحُها، وخالقِ الناسَ بخلقٍ حسنٍ*»([86]). 
  وقالَ لابنِ عباسٍ ررر يعلِّمُهُ الرقابةَ الذاتيةَ والشجاعةَ والتوكلَ على اللهِ: «*يا غلامُ إني أعلمُك كلماتٍ؛ احفظِ اللهَ يحفظْكَ، احفظِ اللهَ تجده تُجاهك، إذا سألتَ فاسألِ اللهَ، وإذا استعنتَ فاستعنْ باللهِ، واعلمْ أنَّ الأمةَ لو اجتمعتْ على أنْ ينفعوكَ بشيءٍ لم ينفعوك إلا بشيءٍ قد كتبهُ اللهُ لك، ولو اجتمعوا على أنْ يضروك بشيءٍ لم يضروك إلا بشيءٍ قد كتبه اللهُ عليك، جَفّتِ الأقلامُ ورُفعتِ الصحفُ*»([87]). 
  وسُئلَ رسول اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن الإحسانِ فقالَ: «*أنْ تعبدَ اللهَ كأنَّك تراه، فإنْ لم تكن تراهُ فإنه يراكَ*»([88]). 
  وقد ذكرَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من السبعةِ الذين يكونون في أعلى درجاتِ الجنةِ يومَ القيامةِ، ويظلُّهم اللهُ في ظلِّهِ يومَ لا ظلَّ إلا ظلُّهُ، قالَ: «*ورجلٌ دعتْهُ امرأةٌ ذاتُ منصبٍ وجمالٍ، فقالَ: إني أخافُ اللهَ ربَّ العالمين*»([89])، وذلك لأنه راقبَ ربَّهُ وتركَ معصيتَهُ حيثُ لا يراه أحدٌ.
* * *
 18- احترام النفس الإنسانية


  كرَّمَ اللهُ الإنسانَ وجعلَهُ من أشرفِ مخلوقاتِهِ، قالَ تعالى: ﴿ﮏ ﮐ ﮑ ﮒ﴾ [الإسراء:70].
  وها هو نبيُّ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، وقد مرتْ به جنازةٌ، وكانَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قاعدًا، فوقفَ، فقالوا: يا رسولَ اللهِ إنه يهوديٌّ، فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أليستْ نفسًا*»([101]). 
  وهذا يبينُ تكريمَ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  للنفسِ الإنسانيةِ، مهما كان دينُها وانتماؤها وتصرفاتُها في الدنيا.
  ونهى النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن تعذيبِ الناسِ فقالَ: «*إنَّ اللهَ يعذّبُ يومَ القيامةِ الذين يعذبون الناسَ في الدنيا*»([102])، وذلك لأنَّ الجزاء من جنسِ العملِ.
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*صنفانِ من أهلِ النار لم أرهما: قومٌ معهم سياطٌ كأذنابِ البقرِ يضربون بها الناسَ، ونساءٌ كاسياتٌ عارياتٌ، مميلاتٌ مائلاتٌ، رؤوسهُنَّ كأسنمةِ البختِ المائلةِ، لا يدخلنَ الجنةَ ولا يجدْنَ ريحَها*»([103]). 
  ومن دلائلِ احترامِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  للنفسِ الإنسانيةِ أنه نهى عن سبِّ الأمواتِ([104]). 
  ونهى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن امتهانِ جثةِ الميتِ أو العبثِ بها، فقال: «*كَسْرُ عَظْمِ الميِّتِ ككسرِهِ حيًّا*»([105]). 
  أي أنَّ الإثمَ واحدٌ في الحالتين.
*19- حسن الخلق
  الناسُ جميعًا يحبون حَسَنَ الخلقِ، صاحبَ الوجهِ المشرقِ والثغرِ الباسمِ، ومن هنا حثَّ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على حُسْنِ الخلقِ، والتوددِ إلى الناسِ وكسْبِ صداقتِهمِ، فقد قالَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*ما شيءٌ أثقلُ في ميزانِ المؤمنِ يومَ القيامةِ من خلقٍ حسنٍ، وإنَّ اللهَ يبغضُ الفاحشَ البذيءَ*»([106]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أفضلُ المؤمنين أحسنُهم خلقًا*»([107]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ المؤمنَ ليدْرِكُ بحسنِ خلقهِ درجةَ القائمِ الصائمِ*»([108]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*المؤمنونَ هيِّنونَ ليِّنونَ كالجملِ الأَنِفِ*(*)*؛ إنْ قِيد انقادَ، وإنْ أُنيخَ على صَخْرةٍ استناخَ*»([109]).
  وسُئلَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن امرأةٍ تصومُ النهارَ وتقومُ الليلَ إلا أنها تؤذي جيرانَها، فقال: «*هي في النارِ*»([110]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من لم يدعْ قولَ الزورِ والعملَ بهِ والجهلَ، فليس للهِ حاجةٌ في أنْ يدعَ طعامَهُ وشرابَهُ*»([111]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*إنَّ الفُحشَ والتَفَحُّشَ ليسا من الإسلامِ في شيءٍ، وإنَّ أحسنَ الناسِ إسلامًا أحسنُهم خُلُقًا*»([112]).
* * *
 
20- الصداقة والحب
  الصداقةُ ليستْ كلمةٌ تقالُ دونَ أنْ يكونَ لها رصيدٌ من المحبةِ والبذلِ والعطاءِ، ولذلك قيلَ: الصديقُ وقتَ الضيقِ، وقد بيَّنَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الأسسَ الرئيسةَ التي تقومُ عليها الصداقةُ فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*خَيرُ الأصحابِ عندَ اللهِ خيرُهم لصاحبِهِ، وخيرُ الجيرانِ عندَ اللهِ خيرُهم لجارِهِ*»([113]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*ما تحابَّ رجلانِ في اللهِ، إلا كانَ أحبَّهما إلى اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ أشدُّهما حبًّا لصاحبِهِ*»([114]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لا يؤمنُ أحدُكم حتى يحبَّ لأخيه ما يحبُّ لنفسِهِ*»([115]).
  وأخبرَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أنَّ الرجلَ يدخلُ الجنةَ وتُرفعُ درجتُهُ فيها بسببِ حبِّهِ الصالحينَ، فقد جاءَ رجلٌ إلى رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فسألَهُ: متى الساعةُ؟ قالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*وما أعددتَ لها؟*» قال: لا شيءَ، إلا أني أحبُّ اللهَ ورسولَهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أنتَ مع من أحببتَ*». فقالَ أنسٌ ررر: فما فرحْنَا بشيءٍ فَرَحَنَا بقولِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أنتَ مع منْ أحببتَ*»([116]). 
  وحثَّ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على اختيارِ الصاحبِ فقالَ: «*لا تصاحبْ إلا مؤمنًا، ولا يأكلْ طعامَك إلا تقيٌّ*»([117]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*المرءُ على دينِ خليلِهِ، فلينظر أحدكم من يخالِلُ*»([118]).
* * *
 
22- العمل التطوعي والنفع العام
  اهتمَّ العالمُ في الفترةِ الأخيرةِ بالعملِ التطوعيِّ والإغاثيِّ وقامتْ الحكوماتْ بدعمهِ وتيسيرِ السبلِ لإقامتِهِ، وذلك لما له من أهميةٍ في مساعدةِ الناسِ وإنقاذِهم حالَ المصائبِ والكوارثِ التي تحلُّ بهم.
  وقد حثَّ رسولُ اللهِ محمدٌ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على العملِ الذي ينفعُ الناسَ، ويخففُ من معاناتِهم، ورتبَ على ذلكَ الأجرَ الكبيرَ والثوابَ الجليلَ.
  فقد قالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*لقد رأيتُ رجلًا يتقلبُ في الجنةِ، في شجرةٍ قَطَعَها من ظهرِ الطريقِ كانت تؤذي المسلمين*»([123]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*عُرِضَتْ عليّ أعمالُ أمتي حسنُها وسيئُها، فوجدتُ من محاسنِ أعمالِها: الأذى يماطُ عن الطريقِ*»([124]). 
  بل إنَّ النبيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  جعلَ إماطةَ الأذى عن الطريقِ شعبةً من شعبِ الإيمانِ فقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*الإيمانُ بضعٌ وسبعون شعبةً، أعلاها قولُ لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ، وأدناها إماطةُ الأذى عن الطريقِ، والحياءُ شعبةٌ من الإيمانِ*»([125]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*أفضلُ الأعمالِ أنْ تُدْخِلَ على أخيك المؤمنَ سرورًا، أو تقضي عنه دينًا، أو تطعِمَهُ خبزًا*»([126]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*الساعي على الأرملةِ والمسكينِ كالمجاهدِ في سبيلِ اللهِ، أو القائمِِ الليلَ الصائمِ النهارَ*»([127]). 
  ومدحَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الأشعريين لمواقفِهم عند الغلاءِ والشدةِ والحروبِ، فقالَ: «*إنَّ الأشعريين إذا أرملوا*(*)* في الغزوِ أو قلَّ طعامُ عيالِهم بالمدينةَ، جعلوا ما عندهم في ثوبٍ واحدٍ، ثم اقتسموه بينهم في إناءٍ واحدٍ بالسويَّةِ، فهم مني وأنا منهم*»([128]). 
  وقالَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : «*من حَفَرَ ماءً، لم يشربْ منه كبدٌ حرَّى من جنٍّ ولا إنسٍ ولا طائرٍ، إلا آجره اللهُ يومَ القيامةِ*»([129]).
* * *
23- الشـــورى
  لا شكَّ أنَّ كلَّ إنسانٍ يحتاجُ إلى مشورةِ أهلِ الخبرةِ والرأي وتبادلِ وجهاتِ النظرِ معهم؛ ليصلَ من خلالِ ذلك إلى الاختيارِ السديدِ والمصلحةِ الراجحةِ فيما يهمُّه من قضايا.
  وذكرتِ الشورى في القرآنِ في موضعين، حيثُ أمر اللهُ تعالى بها رسولَهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مرةً فقالَ: ﴿ﭭ ﭮ ﭯ﴾ [آل عمران:159]، ومدحَ الله أهلَها فقال: ﴿ﮙ ﮚ ﮛ ﮜ ﮝ ﮞ ﮟ ﮠ ﮡ ﮢ ﮣ﴾ [الشورى:39].
  فمدحَهم اللهُ تعالى بأنهم لا ينفردون بالأمرِ، بل يتشاورون ويدرسونَ الأمرَ من وجوهِهِ المختلفةِ ليصلوا إلى سبيلِ الحقِّ في ذلك.
  والنبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يكنْ يحتاجُ إلى مشورةِ أحدٍ، لأنه مؤيّدٌ بالوحي من السماءِ، وإنما أمره اللهُ بالشورى لتعلَمَ الأمةُ ما في الشورى من الفضلِ، ولتقتديَ به الأمةُ من بعدِهِ.
  وقد استشارَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أصحابَهُ كثيرًا، وعَمِلَ برأي مستشاريه في كثيرٍ من المواضعِ، ولذلك قالَ أبو هريرة ررر: ما رأيتُ أحدًا أكثرَ مشورةٍ لأصحابِهِ من رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ([130]). 
  واستشارَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أصحابَهُ في نقضِ الكعبةِ وبنائِها من جديدٍ، أو يصلحُ ما وَهَى منها([131]). 
  ولمّا تجمعَ المشركون في بدر يريدون حربَ رسولِ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أقبلَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على أصحابِهِ وقالَ: «*هذه مكةُ قد ألقتْ إليكم أفلاذَ كبدِها*»، ثم استشارهم في شأنِ القتالِ، فتكلمَ أبو بكر فأحسنَ، ثم تكلمَ عمرُ فأحسنَ، ثم قامَ المقدادُ ابنُ عمروٍ فقالَ: يا رسولَ الله! امضِ لما أمرَكَ اللهُ به، فنحنُ معك، واللهِ لا نقولُ كما قالتْ بنو إسرائيلَ لموسى: ﴿ﭛ ﭜ ﭝ ﭞ ﭟ ﭠ ﭡ﴾، ولكن اذهبْ أنت وربُّك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون، فواللهِ لو سرتَ بنا إلى بَرْكِ الغُمادِ ـ يعني الحبشة ـ لجالدْنا معك مَنْ دُونَه حتى تبلغَهُ. فدعا له رسولُ اللهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بخيرٍ ثمَّ قالَ: «*أشيروا عليَّ أيها الناسُ*»، وكان يريدُ رأيَ الأنصارِ، لأنهم كانوا عُدَّتهُ للناسِ، وخافَ ألا تكونَ الأنصارُ ترى عليها نصرتَهُ خارجَ المدينةِ، وليسَ عليهم أنْ يسيرَ بهم.
*فقالَ سعدُ بن معاذٍ:* لكأنِّك تريدُنا يا رسولَ اللهِ! قالَ: «*أجلْ*»، قالَ: قد آمنَّا بك وصدّقناك، وأعطيناك عهودَنا، فامضِ يا رسولَ اللهِ لما أُمرتَ، فوالذي بعثك بالحقِّ إن استعرضتَ بنا هذا البحرَ فخضتَه، لنخوضنَّه معك، وما نكرهُ أن تَلْقِىَ العدوَّ بنا غدًا، وإننا لصُبُر عند الحربِ، صدُقٌ عند اللقاءِ، لعلَّ اللهَ يريكَ منا ما تقُرّ به عينُك فسِرْ بنا على بركةِ اللهِ.
  واستشارَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  النساءَ في مهماتِ الأمورِ؛ ففي صلحِ الحديبيةِ استشارَ زوجتَه أمَّ سلمةَ في شأنِ المسلمينِ وأخذَ بمشورتِها، مما يدلُّ على أنَّ الشورى كانت جزءًا أساسيًّا في حياةِ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وفي طريقتِهِ في الحكمِ.
* * *
25- أدب الحرب والقتال
  لم تكن حروبُ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كتلك الحروبِ الهمجيةِ التي يُقْصَدُ بها التدميرُ والخرابُ وقتلُ أكبرِ عددٍ ممكنٍ من الناسِ، بل كانتْ حروبًا أخلاقيةً في أهدافِها وفي دوافِعها وفي كيفيةِ إدراتِها، ولذلك كانَ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إذا وجّهَ قوادَهُ لحربٍ قالَ لهم: «*انطلقوا باسمِ اللهِ، وباللهِ، وعلى ملةِ رسولِ اللهِ*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *، ولا تقتلوا شيخًا فانيًا، ولا طفلًا صغيرًا، ولا امرأةً، ولا تَغُلُّوا، وضُمُّوا غنائمكم، وأصلِحُوا، وأحسنوا، إنَّ اللهَ يحبُّ المحسنين*»([136]). 
  ومرَّ النبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على امرأةٍ مقتولةٍ في بعضِ الغزواتِ، فوقفَ عليها ثم قالَ: «*ما كانت هذه لتقاتِلُ*» ثم نظرَ في وجوهِ أصحابِهِ، وقالَ لأحدِهم: «*الحقْ بخالدِ بن الوليدِ، فلا يقتلنَّ ذريةً، ولا عسيفًا،* ـ أي أجيرًا ـ *ولا امرأةً*»([137]). 
  ونهى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن قتلِ النساءِ والصبيانِ في الحربِ([138]). 
  وقد سارَ خلفاءُ النبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من بعدِهِ على نفسِ السبيلِ، فهذا أبو بكرٍ الصديقَ ررر يوصي قائدَهُ أسامة بن زيدٍ ررر حينَ بعثهُ إلى الشامِ قائلًا: «لا تخونوا، ولا تغُلّوا، ولا تغدروا، ولا تمثلوا، ولا تقتلوا طفلًا صغيرًا، ولا شيخًا كبيرًا، ولا امرأة، ولا تعقروا نخلًا، ولا تحرقوه، ولا تقطعوا شجرةً مثمرةً، ولا تذبحوا شاةً، ولا بقرةً، ولا بعيرًا، إلا لمأكلةٍ، وسوف تمرّون بأقوامٍ، قد فرَّغوا أنفسَهم في الصوامعِ ـ يريد الرُّهبانَ ـ فدعوهم وما فَرَّغُوا أنفسَهم له».
* * *
هوامش القسم الثاني 
(*) غير متعتع: أي من غير أن يصيبه مكروه.

(*) *القديد:* اللحم المشقق المجفف.

(*) *عافسنا الأزواج والأولاد والضيعات:* اشتغلنا بأهلينا وأموالنا.

(*) *غلول:* سرقة.

(*) *سمح القضاء:* اللين في طلب الحق.

(*) *غمر:* الدسم.

(*) *الاستحداد:* حلق العانة.

(**) *البراجم:* العقد التي بظهر  الأصابع.

(***) *الانتضاح بالماء:* الاستنجاء به.

(*) *الجمل الأنف:* الذي ينقاد لصاحبه بسهولة.

(*) *أرملوا:* نفد زادهم.

(*) *الحيرة:* وتقع جنوب وسط العراق على بعد سبعة كيلومترات حنوب شرق النجف.

(**) *الظعينة:* المرأة في الهودج (لسان العرب: ظ ع ن).



        1-           رواه مسلم (4651).

    2-           رواه أحمد (8595).

    3-           رواه البزار (8544).

    4-           رواه الطبراني (835).

    5-           رواه مسلم (4760)، والترمذي (1756).

    6-           رواه الترمذي (1879).

    7-           رواه البزار (4070).

    8-           رواه البخاري (2767)، ومسلم (1677).

    9-           رواه أحمد (9996).

    10-      رواه البخاري (3216)، ومسلم (3196).

    11-      رواه مسلم (3406).

    12-      رواه ابن ماجه (2417).

    13-      رواه مسلم (4704).

    14-      رواه أبو داود (4291)، والترمذي (1846).

    15-      رواه أبو داود (4290)، والترمذي (1847).

    16-      رواه البخاري (5538)، ومسلم (4282). 

    17-      رواه أحمد (19470). 

    18-      رواه البخاري (5362)، ومسلم (1749).

    19-      رواه البخاري (2694)، ومسلم (4231).

    20-      رواه أحمد (11935).

    21-      رواه البخاري (32)، ومسلم (89).

    22-      رواه البخاري (57)، وأحمد (8374).

    23-      رواه البخاري (3234)، ومسلم (4588).

    24-      رواه البخاري (6642).

    25-      رواه أحمد (6234).

    26-      رواه مسلم (4689)، والترمذي (1952).

    27-      رواه مسلم (5109)، وأبو داود (4250).

    28-      رواه أبو داود (4553)، وأحمد (21158).

    29-      رواه ابن ماجه (3303).

    30-      رواه الترمذي (1272)، وأبو داود (3120).

    31-      رواه أبو داود (2377)، وأحمد (22737).

    32-      رواه أحمد (22283).

    33-      رواه الترمذي (1511)، وأحمد (6638).

    34-      رواه الترمذي (2268).

    35-      رواه الترمذي (3861).

    36-      رواه البخاري (1623)، ومسلم (3180).

    37-      رواه مسلم (3436)، والنسائي (4045)، وأحمد (7603).

    38-      رواه مسلم (82)، والترمذي (1849).

    39-      رواه البخاري (5559)، ومسلم (67).

    40-      رواه الترمذي (2425)، وأحمد (6193).

    41-      رواه البخاري (9)، ومسلم (58).

    42-      رواه الترمذي (2330)، وأحمد (21206).

    43-      رواه أحمد (20447).

    44-      رواه الحاكم (4884).

    45-      رواه الترمذي (2239)، وابن ماجه (3966).

    46-      رواه أحمد (3078)، والنسائي (3007).

    47-      رواه البخاري (4675)، ومسلم (2487).

    48-      رواه البخاري (1082)، ومسلم (1306).

    49-      رواه البخاري (38)، والنسائي (4948).

    50-      رواه مسلم (4937)، والترمذي (2438).

    51-      رواه مسلم (4823)، وأبو داود (3992).

    52-      رواه البخاري (6207)، ومسلم (3100).

    53-      رواه مسلم (4897)، والنسائي (1329).

    54-      رواه البخاري (3303)، ومسلم (4548).

    55-      رواه البيهقي (4931).

    56-      رواه البخاري (5674)، والترمذي (2337).

    57-      رواه أحمد (5600).

    58-      رواه البخاري (3296)، ومسلم (4294).

    59-      رواه البخاري (5933)، والترمذي (2226).

    60-      رواه الترمذي (2341)، والدارميّ (536).

    61-      رواه الحاكم (7846).

    62-      رواه البخاري (844)، ومسلم (3408).

    63-      رواه أبو داود (1442)، وأحمد (6207).

    64-      رواه البخاري (1213)، ومسلم (3076).

    65-      رواه البخاري (5997)، والترمذي (2241).

    66-      رواه أبو داود (2554).

    67-      رواه البخاري (6145)، ومسلم (3413).

    68-      رواه البخاري (1930).

    69-      رواه البيهقي (4931).

    70-      رواه البخاري (1381)، ومسلم (1724).

    71-      رواه الطبراني (3506).

    72-      رواه مسلم (3012)، والترمذي (1188).

    73-      رواه أبو داود (2936).

    74-      رواه الترمذي (1130)، وابن ماجه (2130).

    75-      رواه مسلم (3015)، والنسائي (4384).

    76-      رواه البخاري (1968)، ومسلم (2825).

    77-      رواه ابن ماجه (2434).

    78-      رواه أحمد (8060).

    79-      رواه البخاري (2074)، ومسلم (2959).

    80-      رواه مسلم (2829).

    81-      رواه مسلم (146)، والترمذي (1236).

    82-      رواه ابن ماجه (2237).

    83-      رواه البخاري (1995)، ومسلم (2531).

    84-      رواه ابن ماجه (2176).

    85-      رواه الترمذي (1240).

    86-      رواه الترمذي (1910)، وأحمد (20392).

    87-      رواه الترمذي (2440)، وأحمد (2537).

    88-      رواه البخاري (48)، ومسلم (9).

    89-      رواه البخاري (1334)، ومسلم (1712).

    90-      رواه الترمذي (2302)، وابن ماجه (3340).

    91-      رواه مسلم (4084).

    92-      رواه البخاري (5287)، ومسلم (4111).

    93-      رواه ابن ماجه (3287).

    94-      رواه البخاري (5255)، ومسلم (4104).

    95-      رواه أبو داود (3632).

    96-      رواه أحمد (21998).

    97-      رواه أحمد (17606)، وأبو داود (49).

    98-      رواه الترمذي (2723).

    99-      رواه مسلم (131)، وأحمد (3600).

    100-  رواه أبو داود (3540).

    101-  رواه البخاري (1229)، ومسلم (1596).

    102-  رواه مسلم (4733)، وأبو داود (2648).

    103-  رواه مسلم (5098).

    104-  رواه أحمد (17498).

    105-  رواه أبو داود (2792)، وأحمد (23172).

    106-  رواه الترمذي (1925)، وقال: حسن صحيح.

    107-  رواه الحاكم (8623)، والبيهقي (2719).

    108-  رواه أبو داود (4165).

    109-  رواه البيهقي (7778).

    110-  رواه أحمد (9298).

    111-  رواه البخاري (5597)، وأحمد (9463).

    112-  رواه أحمد (19915).

    113-  رواه الترمذي (1867)، وأحمد (6278).

    114-  رواه ابن حبان (566).

    115-  رواه البخاري (12)، ومسلم (64).

    116-  رواه البخاري (3412)، ومسلم (4775).

    117-  رواه الترمذي (2318)، وأبو داود (4192).

    118-  رواه أحمد (8065).

    119-  رواه أبو داود (7)، وأحمد (7102).

    120-  رواه مسلم (429).

    121-  رواه مسلم (836)، والنسائي (1203).

    122-  رواه أحمد (21185).

    123-  رواه مسلم (4745).

    124-  رواه مسلم (859)، وأحمد (20569).

    125-  رواه مسلم (51)، وأبو داود (4056).

    126-  رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (7273).

    127-  البخاري (4934)، ومسلم (5295).

    128-  رواه البخاري (2306)، ومسلم (4556).

    129-  رواه البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (1/331).

    130-  رواه الترمذي (1636)، وأحمد (18166).

    131-  رواه مسلم (2371)..

    132-  رواه أحمد (6495).

    133-  رواه أحمد (16).

    134-  رواه مسلم (201).

    135-  رواه البخاري (2744)، ومسلم (3276).

    136-  رواه أبو داود (2247).

    137-  رواه أبو داود (2295)، وأحمد (15423).

    138-  رواه البخاري (2792)، ومسلم (3280).

    139-  رواه مسلم (5318).

    140-  رواه مسلم (1746).

    141-  رواه الترمذي (2268)، وابن ماجه (4131).

    142-  رواه البيهقي (9556).

    143-  رواه ابن ماجه (3526).

    144-  رواه الطبراني (4262).

    145-  رواه ابن ماجه (3526).

    146-  رواه البخاري (3328).

    147-  رواه الترمذي (1913).

    148-  رواه مسلم (4937)، والترمذي (2438).

    149-  رواه الترمذي (1914)، وأحمد (13315).

    150-  رواه أحمد (12187).

    151-  رواه الترمذي (1915)، وأبو داود (4349).

----------


## روح زمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل هذا الموضوع رسالة علمية 
فاذا كان  ارجو تنزيل نسخه  منها  فاني بحاجتها للبحث 
مع االشكر الجزيل

----------

